
TheNanomancer on Twitter - deadIMPULSE
http://twitter.com/TheNanomancer
======
apotheon
The first page of stuff is all superficial and pointless. My favorite is the
one that suggests leaving the "http" off URLs when typing them into the
address bar, so that you enter ://example.com instead of <http://example.com>.
I'd really like to know what idiot there didn't realize you don't need the ://
either.

. . . and I just realized that for some reason HN eats a double-quote at the
end of a URL, so I edited this to eliminate most of the double-quotes I used
in the comment. I don't want a delimiter mismatch, after all.

------
deadIMPULSE
The point of the :// thing is more for links and less for typing in an address
bar. Some forums only allow so many characters in the signature and (say it is
exampleforums.com), if you type in a url (say example.com) with out http, it
will go to exampleforums.com/example.com. Thus a problem. If you type <a
href=://example.com>Example</a> it saves characters and wont go to the wrong
address.

